# Anyone seen wranglerman?



## Peter/ (Aug 27, 2017)

I was reading a thread by him a few weeks back and he seems to have gone MIA.

Anyone seen him around or know if he still hangs out.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

His last post was 5/25/17.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

You could send him a PM?


----------



## Peter/ (Aug 27, 2017)

Didn't think about PMing him, that guy went through some serious **** and it would be nice to see him post again.


----------

